# Karma's A %^#*&



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

HERE A TRUE STORY THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANYTHING --

About two months ago my neighbor down the street (we'll call him Steve) had left his water sprinkler on at night and apparently went to bed. The water was running down the yard, down the driveway, and out in street and had been running for many hours it appeared. It was pretty obvious that the water was accidentally left on.

The neighbor's 21 year old kid (we will call him Tom) that lives across from STEVE got back from work at the local movie theater, noticed the water running and went to the side of the house and turned it off.

The next morning we were all outside when TOM came out of his house on the way to school and saw STEVE and yelled across the street "Hey man - you left your sprinkler on last night and i turned it off for you"... at which STEVE got all upset and yelled back "I left the water on for a reason - I don't need for you to be playing water police with my stuff!!"

TOM just shook his head and walked off.

Three days ago STEVE was firing up his portable generator and doing some maintenance on his mobile home which he was taking out.

The generator had silently ran for about 20 minutes when we all heard it start making a god-awful screeching sound like 1000's of birds and then it died.

Next thing we heard was Steve cussing and kicking the thing. So my son and I walked over to see what the problem was.

Apparently the generator had ran out of oil and froze up.

Within 5 minutes half the men in the neighborhood were all standing there looking at the generator and talking about nothing being able to be done to save it and that he was going to need to buy a new one when TOM walks over in his Movie Attendant uniform on the way to work and asks "What happened?"

Steve answers "Damn thing ran out of oil and froze up!"

TOM looked Steve dead in the eye and said "That's what i thought would happen -- on my way to the mailbox about thirty minutes ago I walked past the generator and saw the low OIL warning light ON and was going to say something but figured you had it on for a purpose and i didn't want you to think that I was being the oil police with your stuff"... and then just walked off.

Steve, who probably didn't even remember the incident two months ago with the water, stood there for a few moments and then blurted out that that kid was a completely insane and a few other things.

But I stood there and thought to myself -- that kid is going to be a great lawyer one day and when he runs for President I'm going to vote for him -- TWICE...

I have no idea what the moral to this story is -- maybe its "Be nice to folks trying to help you in the small things, because if not, they may screw you in the bigger".. I don't know ... But i will tell you this -- I now go out of my way to wave at Tom and say hello to him every time i see him ...

LOL


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

To me that was KARMA catching up!

I am a strong believer in KARMA, it is powerful!!!

Linda


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

loved it!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey, Say







to Tom for me too. Sounds like an ASSET to the neighborhood, instead of STEVE who sound like just an AS*. oops -









HEIDI


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great story, Tom sounds like a kid anyone would want to have around


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It just goes to show you that water and oil don't mix.


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

that was too funny. but i believe in karma...and it is a %&^$. i picked up a 00 degree skillet with no over mit by accident (i am blonde if you were wondering) and burnt my hands up pretty badly. well my husband thought that this was funny. so he had a good laugh as my hand was blistering and swelling. then the next day at work he smashed him finger. the whole tip of his finger swelled up and turned purple. its looked like a plum. the doctor had even said he had never seen one so bad, he had to stick a hot needle through his nail to drain it. he ended up not getting sleep for a couple night because it hurt him so bad.

so yes, karma exists.....and steve was getting what was comeing


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

His karma ran over his dogma!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rebeccaswift said:


> that was too funny. but i believe in karma...and it is a %&^$. i picked up a 00 degree skillet with no over mit by accident (i am blonde if you were wondering) and burnt my hands up pretty badly. well my husband thought that this was funny. so he had a good laugh as my hand was blistering and swelling. then the next day at work he smashed him finger. the whole tip of his finger swelled up and turned purple. its looked like a plum. the doctor had even said he had never seen one so bad, he had to stick a hot needle through his nail to drain it. he ended up not getting sleep for a couple night because it hurt him so bad.
> 
> so yes, karma exists.....and steve was getting what was comeing


Now, that's funny! what goes around comes around!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Love that story


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> that was too funny. but i believe in karma...and it is a %&^$. i picked up a 00 degree skillet with no over mit by accident (i am blonde if you were wondering) and burnt my hands up pretty badly. well my husband thought that this was funny. so he had a good laugh as my hand was blistering and swelling. then the next day at work he smashed him finger. the whole tip of his finger swelled up and turned purple. its looked like a plum. the doctor had even said he had never seen one so bad, he had to stick a hot needle through his nail to drain it. he ended up not getting sleep for a couple night because it hurt him so bad.
> 
> so yes, karma exists.....and steve was getting what was comeing


Now, that's funny! what goes around comes around!








[/quote]

yes, it does. it just took my husband a little lnger to figure that one out


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NICE !!


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Here is one for ya. When I graduated from high school a old neighbor of mine was incharge of the scholarship fund that her partner set up in honor of his deceased daughter. The year I graduated they gave out 2 bonus scholarship one to myself and one to another close friend of theirs. I was honest and said that I really did not want to go into the medical profession. She answered that I was require to take a health profession course my 1st term of college and I would receive the scholarship.. Mind you it was not a lot of money but it did cover 1 term of college so I agreed to follow the rules and got the scholarship. I knew and she knew that it was a bonus sholarship and I kindly thanked her and her partner.

Fast forward 4 years later and after I graduated from college. I was moving to the big city for my 1st job after college and she asked for a ride to see her daugther who also lived in the big city. After we arrrived she had a massive heart attack in the parking lot of my new apartment. I called 911 and they were able to save her.

She had told everyone I had saved her life. A few days later I saw her in the hospital and she said remember that scholarship I gave you. I never thought that you would repay me with my life. True story, True Karma

Donna


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ROO-ING said:


> Here is one for ya. When I graduated from high school a old neighbor of mine was incharge of the scholarship fund that her partner set up in honor of his deceased daughter. The year I graduated they gave out 2 bonus scholarship one to myself and one to another close friend of theirs. I was honest and said that I really did not want to go into the medical profession. She answered that I was require to take a health profession course my 1st term of college and I would receive the scholarship.. Mind you it was not a lot of money but it did cover 1 term of college so I agreed to follow the rules and got the scholarship. I knew and she knew that it was a bonus sholarship and I kindly thanked her and her partner.
> 
> Fast forward 4 years later and after I graduated from college. I was moving to the big city for my 1st job after college and she asked for a ride to see her daugther who also lived in the big city. After we arrrived she had a massive heart attack in the parking lot of my new apartment. I called 911 and they were able to save her.
> 
> ...


loved that story! thanks for sharing it!


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

rebeccaswift said:


> that was too funny. but i believe in karma...and it is a %&^$. i picked up a 00 degree skillet with no over mit by accident (i am blonde if you were wondering) and burnt my hands up pretty badly. well my husband thought that this was funny. so he had a good laugh as my hand was blistering and swelling. then the next day at work he smashed him finger. the whole tip of his finger swelled up and turned purple. its looked like a plum. the doctor had even said he had never seen one so bad, he had to stick a hot needle through his nail to drain it. he ended up not getting sleep for a couple night because it hurt him so bad.
> 
> so yes, karma exists.....and steve was getting what was comeing


this was suppose to say 400 degree skillet. not 00 degree...that wouldnt be hot at all.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Steve for President!!!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Karma does exist. And it could be a good thing or a bad thing, depending on your actions and reactions. Oh boy, don't blame that kid at all.







Thank you for sharing. Now where is my Mala beads..


----------

